# Proyecto-Detector de tormentas



## jack666 (Ago 10, 2013)

Hola gente de la comunidad 
Como ultimo año de secundaria necesito hacer un proyecto y decidimos hacer un Detector de tormentas. 
Nos dijieron que básicamente es un detector de AM. Averiguamos que las tormentas se pueden detectar alrededor de los 200 300 kHz (capaz este equivocado, y si saben en que ancho de banda se pueden detectar con claridad las descargas de las tormentas nos ayudaría )
Tambien vimos que las tormentas se pueden detectar con las radios,  pero las radios de AM no tienen una portadora de 540kHz-1600kHz ? , es decir , capaz esta mal el dato que teniamos del rango de frecuencias .
Bueno la cosa es : como armo un receptor de AM que deje pasar señal (ruido que genere las tormentas electricas) en un rango de 200 300 KHz y se escuchen en un parlante. 
Me fije en el foro y esta este circuito: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/receptoram.htm
que modifico en el circuito para que detecte en un rango de 200 300KHz

Tambien otra cosa necesito saber de donde provienen las tormentas , averiguamos que se pueden detectar direccion y sentido de las señales con las antenas de ADF del avion , que serian un comparador de intensidades en las antenas. Si nos pueden ayudar con esto nos viene joya. Es decir, si nos pueden ayudar con el funcionamiento de la antena del ADF (LOOP o cuadrada).
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 10, 2013)

¿ Y que investigaste/diseñaste hasta ahora para realizar tu proyecto ?


----------



## Brod (Ago 10, 2013)

Hola

Disculpa no te entendí bien lo que quieres construir , ¿quieres modificar el receptor del linck para  que capte frecuencias entre 300KHz y 200KHz?



			
				aquileslor dijo:
			
		

> ¿ que quieres decir de que las radios no tienen portadora de 500 a 1600?



también me pregunte  que quiso decir


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 10, 2013)

¿Donde encontraste lo de que entre 200 y 300 se detectan las tormentas? Tengo entendido que en la banda de 100 a 200 no molestan las tormentas por eso , no se ahora, pero antes se llamaban frecuencias marinas por su estabilidad y confiabilidad. Pero lo empezaré a investigar, pues tengo receptores en esa frecuencia. Por otra parte¿ que quieres decir de que las radios no tienen portadora de 500 a 1600?


----------



## chclau (Ago 11, 2013)

A mi la pregunta me parecio clara, aunque la pregunto por la negacion. Las radios de difusion AM funcionan en frecuencias de 530 a 1600 kHz, si realmente queres detectar frecuencias menores deberas alterar el receptor.

Con respecto a realizar una antena direccional de AM a 200kHz me parece un poco complicado, una antena dipolo de media onda para 200kHz tendria una longitud de casi 100m, las antenas para DF generalmente estan calculadas para frecuencias mucho mayores, de decenas o centenas de MHz.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 14, 2013)

No es necesario que trabaje en frecuencias mas bajas, un simple radio a pilas puede servir para armar el detector, solo hay que hacer un par de cositas para adaptarlo a nuestro propósito. Primero se deben localizar dos diodos que generalmente tienen estos radios, uno es el detector de AM, ese se lo deja en su sitio. El otro forma parte del control automático de ganancia del radio, este diodo se cambia por una resistencia de bajo valor, entre 100 y 330 ohmios, de esta manera el ruido captado por el radio, sera proporcional a la "potencia" de la descarga eléctrica. Ya tenemos el detector, ahora solo falta tomar el ruido a la salida del amplificador, y convertirlo en una corriente continua, cuyo voltaje sera proporcional a esa descarga, esta segunda parte ya la puedes trabajar y diseñar. espero haberte ayudado asi sea un poquitin.

Saludos.


----------



## elmo2 (Ago 20, 2013)

te dejo el link a un diagrama deducido de un aparato comercial: http://members.shaw.ca/novotill/SfericDetector/index.htm

el aparato comercial tiene indicador de relampagos, relampagos continuos, indicador de aguja que indica intensidad de tormenta, y alarma de tormenta intensa...

saludos...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 23, 2013)

Hola caro jack666 , busque en la Internet (San google) por : "22 radio receiver projects for the evil genius .pdf"  by Tom Petruzzellis y tente bajarlo en su PC , en la pagina 175 en adelante hay un proyecto denominado : "Lightning storm monitor" que es exactamiente lo que buscas.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 24, 2013)

Con una antena de ferrite y núcleo de unos 20cm, se puede hacer una antena bastante direccional.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 24, 2013)

aquileslor dijo:


> Con una antena de ferrite y núcleo de unos 20cm, se puede hacer una antena bastante direccional.


En realidad bidireccional  tal como una antena dipolo , pero la antena de ferrita responde a la conponiente magnectica de la onda electromagnectica (RF) y la antena dipolo por su vez responde a la conponiente electrica de la onda electromagnectica ( RF ). conpondo fasorialmiente  las tensiones fornidas por cada una( la de ferrita con lo dipolo)  es possible criar una antena directiva , donde ese es lo principio de funcionamiento de lo ADF , equipamiento utilizado en aeronaves para radio navegaciõn, donde ese equipo indica la direcciõn de un radiofaro instalado en el aeropuerto.
!Fuerte abrazo a todos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fredd2 (Ago 26, 2013)

y las campanas de franklin?....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 27, 2013)

fredd2 dijo:


> y las campanas de franklin?....


Naquele tienpo no existia nada  electronico para auxiliar las personas y si mucho ao contrario es graças els ( los cientistas desa epoca) que hoi en dia existe la bendicta eletronica a servicio de nosotros , jajajajajaja.
!Fuerte abrazo a todos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

